# Solemn Tones VST - Loki Bass (Dingwall + Darkglass sounds)



## lewis (Jun 30, 2018)

Another fantastic VST from Solemn tones. I want them all now haha. 
Check it out -


----------



## lewis (Jul 3, 2018)

lol i guess no one has a use for this?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 3, 2018)

Really don’t. Sounds great but I’d rather actually record my bass. Wish I had a need for it, it sounds fantastic.


----------



## lewis (Jul 3, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Really don’t. Sounds great but I’d rather actually record my bass. Wish I had a need for it, it sounds fantastic.


Im the opposite haha.
I have no bass and need siick mix ready bass sounds so i can do recording at home (guitarist) 

But yeah you are right. Sounds amazing.


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 3, 2018)

If I didnt have a bass already this would probably be right up my alley.

The drum one seems kinda nice and I like the no bs approach just make music, however it seems like only 1 kit and it would be nice to be able to just swap between some snares and so on.


----------

